# Help identifying Schwinn Black Phantom?



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)




----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

Going to look at this. Does this look original?


----------



## blincoe (Mar 16, 2021)

Repop due to serial number on the bottom. 

pedals are repop due to reflectors on block 

seat looks like a 95

wrong tires.

I would say repop


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

I looked at it. I was thinking the only thing original was that it’s a 1949 frame. The rest was all repop from everything I could see. It’s sad that someone would try selling it as original. I’d like to think the seller believed it to be original but just didn’t know.


----------



## blincoe (Mar 16, 2021)

Looks like a 95 anniversary frame, not a 49


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

So the anniversary frame would have the serial stamped under the bottom bracket? It breaks down to be a 1949 frame.


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> So the anniversary frame would have the serial stamped under the bottom bracket? It breaks down to be a 1949 frame.



It's a 1995 Anniversary model..... Look below the serial number ( actually above ) you will see the 1895 - 1995 stamp.


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

Any idea what the repops are worth? Also, did someone stamp that serial number in the bottom bracket or were they reproduced this way?


----------



## sworley (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> Any idea what the repops are worth?



Seat's a little misshapen on that one and those aren't cheap. Where are the original whitewalls? I'd offer $500 and see what happens. I would not pay more than $950 for one. They're still very common. They pop up for $600-$800 around here.


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

Do you think someone stamped that serial on the  bottom bracket?


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 16, 2021)

they are great bikes to buy and part out....I made a fortune on one I picked up for 600 last year...
the parts went nuts..
Looks like some other numbers on the bottom of the crank as well...probably the 95 numbers...
Destroy all 95's I say


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

You’re a wealth of knowledge, a gentleman and a scholar. Thanks a bunch!


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> Do you think someone stamped that serial on the  bottom bracket?



No, It falls in the Repro range of G000001 - G005000. In addition it has the 1895 - 1995 stamp. Are there any markings on the chainring and rear hub. Also look right above the 1895 - 1995 and you will see the word Schwinn stamped in the traditional Script.


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

I should have taken better and more pictures. I might take another look and get better pictures. Are the frames on the 95’s well built? I bought a few new Schwinn bicycles in the early 2000’s and I’ll admit I was a little disappointed. Nothing like my 1953 Spitfire and 1964 Deluxe American. Now they’re very well built.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2021)

Don't think anything on that bike is from 1949.  Most likely 1995..


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

So the rear hub looked like a coaster. Weren’t they 5 or 7 speeds in 1995?


----------



## phantom (Mar 16, 2021)

No matter how many times you ask the answer will be the same. It's a 1995 Anniversary Phantom. Coaster hub is correct. The 7 speed Anniversary bikes were Cruiser DeLuxe models.


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

Oh no. I have no question that it’s an anniversary bike. I’m good with that. I just thought I’d read somewhere they were 5 or 7 speeds. I’m just trying to wrap my head around it before I make an offer.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2021)

The Phantoms were single speed coasters.  They made a non-Phantom model that had the 5 and 7 speed hub.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> So the rear hub looked like a coaster. Weren’t they 5 or 7 speeds in 1995?



Those 95 Anniversary Black Phantoms retailed for $3000. Don't get it confused with the new POS that was recently released or any other non-Chicago Schwinns.


----------



## Shelbygt (Mar 16, 2021)

Hmm. So the 1995 was still made in Chicago?


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2021)

Those 95 Phantoms were better than other Schwinns made since. As GTs58 says above, they retailed at around $3k.  Today though, i believe they sell for much less.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2021)

They were supposed to be an anniversary replica.  I believe they were made in Taiwan.


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2021)

1817cent said:


> They were supposed to be an anniversary replica.  I believe they were made in Taiwan.




Made in California is what I heard.


----------



## 1817cent (Mar 16, 2021)

Good info!  I actually learned something today.  Thanks for posting...


----------



## SJ_BIKER (Mar 16, 2021)

Just put on the bay....people have money these days....those 95s were a couple thousand made...short run and do have value.


----------



## bobcycles (Mar 16, 2021)

...again...the parts do better than the bikes as a whole typically...unless you have one in the original box.
I can remember the fork from one I parted out hit 500 range... the rest of the parts went into the silly $ range as well...
I don't like parting out nice original bikes...but am ok with nasty fake bikes

as for quality...yes, they were actually pretty well made bikes, they did a decent job of it... but they're fakes...
and a fake is a fake.
butcher it and CA$H in.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 16, 2021)

I bought my Cruiser 7 for like $70-75. The Nexus 7 IGH goes for $179+ evilbay. If you don't part it out; buy a Nexus 7 or 8, the cable, carefully set it up via youtube, & you have a decent modern day clone that looks Nice. If I had the $ I would equip Every bike I have with 1. ALL Original be damned if you enjoy riding it. If you jus' wanna stare at it then why bother? A picture is cheaper they say


----------



## GTs58 (Mar 16, 2021)

This might help.


----------



## Oilit (Mar 17, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> Hmm. So the 1995 was still made in Chicago?



Like @GTs58 said, the frame at least was made in California (from what I've heard) and the original plan was to build 5000, but evidently they had trouble selling at that price so for 2000 they re-equipped about 1000 of the frames with a Nexus 7 hub and sold them as the Cruiser Deluxe Seven. With the seven speed and a lower price (cheaper seat, fenders and pedals) the C.D.7 evidently sold pretty well, after they used up the California frames they switched to a Taiwanese frame and kept right on producing them. The Centennial Phantom was a special edition, which was why it got a special frame, most of their frames came from Taiwan after 1984.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

Oilit said:


> Like @GTs58 said, the frame at least was made in California (from what I've heard) and the original plan was to build 5000, but evidently they had trouble selling at that price so for 2000 they re-equipped about 1000 of the frames with a Nexus 7 hub and sold them as the Cruiser Deluxe Seven. With the seven speed and a lower price (cheaper seat, fenders and pedals) the C.D.7 evidently sold pretty well, after they used up the California frames they switched to a Taiwanese frame and kept right on producing them.



That seems like interesting info. Only Schwinn I own is a black & white girls. It's Taiwan but it must be a different breed as it has sat in the weather since day 1 and doesn't look like some of those repops posted here. Heck I bought it on a cold rainy day and it's not perfect or special but rides nice. I do feel bad it sits outside


----------



## Oilit (Mar 17, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> Hmm. So the 1995 was still made in Chicago?



Like @GTs58 said, the frame at least was made in California (from what I've heard) and the original plan was to build 5000, but evidently they had trouble selling at that price so for 2000 they re-equipped about 1000 of the frames with a Nexus 7 hub and sold them as the Cruiser Deluxe Seven. With the seven speed and a lower price the C.D.7 evidently sold pretty well, after they used up the California frames they switched to a Taiwanese frame and kept right on producing them.


bobcycles said:


> ...again...the parts do better than the bikes as a whole typically...unless you have one in the original box.
> I can remember the fork from one I parted out hit 500 range... the rest of the parts went into the silly $ range as well...
> I don't like parting out nice original bikes...but am ok with nasty fake bikes
> 
> ...



And after enough of the fakes have been butchered to build up "original" '50's Phantoms, then the fakes will be rare and valuable!


----------



## Oilit (Mar 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> That seems like interesting info. Only Schwinn I own is a black & white girls. It's Taiwan but it must be a different breed as it has sat in the weather since day 1 and doesn't look like some of those repops posted here. Heck I bought it on a cold rainy day and it's not perfect or special but rides nice. I do feel bad it sits outside



If it rides nice that's what it was built for. Anything will last better if it's not in the weather, but you have to set your priorities. There's only so much room to keep bikes inside.


----------



## Jeff54 (Mar 17, 2021)

Shelbygt said:


> Do you think someone stamped that serial on the  bottom bracket?



1st off it's not an '_Anniversary_' frame it is a Centennial. There is a big difference between the two. Anniversary is a china made rust bucket and the Centennial was made in California.

As another said' "1895 - 1995 stamp. "This is embossed on bottom of BB. The reason U think it's an old bike is because they were built as close as possible to the same specifications as the 1952 frame with some modern improvements that you can not see. They are also painted nearly exact as a 52 phantom, including hand painted pin stripes yet modern paint formula that seems to harden a bit softer than enamels.  Otherwise for the paint formula, and frame improvements U can not see and embossing,  they are exact. . Verses the Anniversary is practically no difference than Today's Schwinn cruiser frame including the piece of crap, ' Schwinn China made Phantom' sold just last year.

Accordingly, there were 5,000 made albeit, it seems that's not completely accurate because this frame and paint were also sold in 1996 and 7 on some Deluxe models, either leftovers or over run and or not sold during the 1995 production. There's no difference. in the frame  Except Deluxe modals do not say, Phantom and are without the same chain guard, steel s2 rims, steel goose neck, Saddle, front fender Rear brake light etc., etc And with a Nexus internal 7 speed rear brake. , Regardless, Accordingly, the serial numbers on all of these frames  represent  which number in line from 1 too 5,000.

[Edit] Oh I see others were busy answering about the same thing me just wrote.


----------



## Superman1984 (Mar 17, 2021)

Now I kinda want 1 of these in the 2 tone green. I know they didn't come that color. Call it the Green Goblin or Slimer. Shame they're worth more in parts & was that much then/now days. Thanks for the Schwinn History


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2021)

1817cent said:


> They were supposed to be an anniversary replica.  I believe they were made in Taiwan.



Made in California.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2021)

Also, _from a quick look when checking these out even from afar_...the red dart on the seat tube. It's smaller than what was on all of the original Phantoms.

Attached is my recently acquired 1995 Black Phantom from @olevince. All original.


----------



## HARPO (Mar 17, 2021)

Superman1984 said:


> I bought my Cruiser 7 for like $70-75. The Nexus 7 IGH goes for $179+ evilbay. If you don't part it out; buy a Nexus 7 or 8, the cable, carefully set it up via youtube, & you have a decent modern day clone that looks Nice. If I had the $ I would equip Every bike I have with 1. ALL Original be damned if you enjoy riding it. If you jus' wanna stare at it then why bother? A picture is cheaper they say




I _like_ staring at mine...along with a bunch of others. It's called "Eye Candy", and was purchased for that express reason. I have _plenty_ of bikes to ride, but some are just purchased for my personal "Museum".


----------

